# Are there any IPs who are teachers?



## pbgv1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there,

I work in a church school and am really worried about when/what to tell school if we get matched with a surrogate.  The thought of the governors (including some of the parents and our 70 year old vicar!) discussing something so personal fills me with dread.
Is there a way of asking for leave of absence (i.e. unpaid leave) without involving the governors or without giving them the exact reason?  Obviously the head would know the real reason. 
Any advice gratefully received.
Thanks
Elaine


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Me! I'm a teacher. I left my school though, so not much help. But I would imagine any unpaid keave would have to go through the govoners (I did this for an ivf cycle and had to write to them).

Hope your head is more supportive than mine.

Good luck on your journey. Xxx


----------



## pbgv1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Daisy Maisy.  

Luckily my head's quite reasonable, so if there's a way of being vague with the governors, I'm sure she'll find it.

Congratulations by the way! xx


----------

